# Elektronikas forums >  Rezistori auto ventilātora ķēdē

## Zigis

Sveiciens visiem,
esmu ievērojis, ka šeit apgrozās arī ar auto lietām saistīti cilvēki.

Situācija sekojoša: ir 95 gada Šarāns, kuram divi radiātora ventilātori, katrs pieslēgts caur savu trīskājainu 0,09 omi + 0,28 omi rezistoru. precīzu jaudu neizdevās atšifrēt, bet izmērs iespaidīgs 1,8x10cm. 
Man skaidroja, ka ventilātoriem divi režīmi, parastais un avārijas, pie lielas pārkarsšanas, katrs slēdzas pie sava nomināla.
Abiem pārdegušas 0,28 omu sekcijas, 0,09 zvanās normāli, tā ka normālā režīmā neieslēdzas neviens ventilātors.

Servisā man sameklēja katalogā tos rezistorus, 40 eur gab. Variet saukt mani kādos vārdos gribat, bet 40 par rezistoru, kaut arī lielu man liekas nedaudz pārspīlēts. Pa šrotiem izdevās atrast tikai vienu šādu bloku ar vienu labu, otru sadegušu rezistoru. Deficīts, jo jaunākiem gadiem cita sistēma, bez šiem rezistoriem.

Jautājumi sekojoši:

1) vai var aizvietot vienu sekciju ar kaut ko šādu http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...004202&lang=lv  bez papildus radiātora? Turēs? nav ne jausmas kādas tur jaudas

2) ko tik maza nominala rezistors motora ķēdē vispār dara? Ver būt var nahrenizēt un saslēgt pa taisno? (laikam jau nē)

----------


## osscar

Neesmu auto specs, bet domājudu , ka rij virs 10..bez radiatora neturēs...un jaudu vajadzēs lielāku...varbūt var kādu after market regulatoru uzlikt kurš slēdzas no termo devēja signāla..

----------


## Tārps

Ja rokas aug no pareizās vietas, tad jāuztaisa pašam tāds rezistors. Es kā materiālu ņemtu pretestības drāti no kāda TENa, tikai mazliet jāparēķina jauda un jāpadomā par dzesēšanu, lai nenokurina mašīnu. Var iebūvēt kādā keramiskajā drošinātājā.

----------


## Zigis

Vini jau slēdzas no termodevējiem, pie kam divi līmeņi, pie divām temperatūrām, parastais pie kādiem 90 vai kā, otrs, avārijas, pie kādiem 120 grādiem.

Pašam čakarēties ar eksperimentiem nesanāks, tas viss apakšā zem lielās priekšējās pannas, bez pacēlāja nekā. Servisā var tik ātri pārlikt pretenes, varbūt maksimāli kādus pāris vadus pārlodēt ātri.

Neizdodas pielikt bildi no kompja, it kā izvēlos bildi, bet nav pogas OK, tikai krustiņš, Kā tev izdevās šorīt ielādēt? Starp citu smuks amps, kā parasti  ::

----------


## osscar

Uz angļu val.pārslēdzu forumu

----------


## Zigis

mēģinu bildi ielikt

----------


## osscar

Es kā linku liku nevis attachu

----------


## flybackmaster

Nevar ielikt PWM redulatoru uz NE555 un kādu MOSFET IRFP4227 un pāris bimetāla termo slēdžu

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu un kāpēc tā jāpisās, ja ir jau gatava shēma, kurā jānomaina rezistors? Man arī bija līdzīga lieta bimmerim, biju pat Farnelī atradis attiecīgu rezistoru (40W laikam bija), bet beigās tieši patrāpījās donors no kura noņemt.

----------


## Zigis

Nu nav jau problēma slēgāšanā kā tādā. Kad pie attiecīgās temperatūras termodevējs un kas tur vēl padod spriegumu, tas padod uz šo rezistoru, kas ir virknē ar ventilātoru. Ko tas rezistors īsti dara, man nav īsti skaidrs. Tiešām 0,28 omi samazina strāvu caur motorīti un apgriezienus? Vai saslēdzot bez rezistoru būs zvērīgi apgriezieni un ventilātors ātri nokausies?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nuu, piemēram, pie 10A, kritums uz rezistoru ir 2,8V, bet krītoties spriegumam, jauda jau krītas kvadrātiski, attiecīgi, pie akumulatora sprieguma 13V un šāda rezistora, ventilatora jauda būs ((13-2,8 )/13)^2=(10,2/13)^2=0,785^2=0,6 no jaudas kāda ventilatoram būtu, to pieslēdzot pa tiešo pie aķa.
Vēl viens pluss - starta strāva, kura palaižot ventilatoru caur rezistoru ir mazāka nekā to apstājušos pie sprieguma pieslēdzot.

----------


## simistors

https://www.drive2.com/l/9909222/

----------

